# Problem with rsync server.

## zecora

Ok my rsync server does not emerge sync, or update.  It times out or fails when i run it.  So what files do you need to see?  

/etc/rsync/rsyncd.conf

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/rsync/files/rsyncd.conf,v 1.3 2004/$

# Minimal configuration file for rsync daemon

# See rsync(1) and rsyncd.conf(5) man pages for help

# This line is required by the /etc/init.d/rsyncd script

pid file = /var/run/rsyncd.pid

max connections = 5

use chroot = yes

uid = nobody

gid = nobody

# Optional: restrict access to your Gentoo boxes

hosts allow = 192.168.0.0/16 192.168.2.1/24 192.168.1.1/24

#hosts deny  = 127.0.0.1

[portage]

path=/var/gentoo/rsync

comment=Gentoo Portage

exclude=distfiles/ packages/

```

----------

## oumpah-pah

What kind of error message do you get? Did you check /etc/resolv.conf?

----------

## zecora

here is 

/etc/resolv.conf

```
# Smoothwall does not provide a caching DNS for Orange

# so we have to use the upstream nameserver

nameserver 212.23.8.1
```

----------

## zecora

Goten root # tail /etc/cron.daily/gentoo.sync.log

x11-terms/

x11-themes/

x11-wm/

x11-wm/fluxbox/files/

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(153)

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (47495960 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (2603776 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

End: Sat Feb 26 03:27:06 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2005

----------

## zecora

bump

----------

## angoraspruce

Hello,

I read in another thread about problems similar to yours, with the same error message.  One poster gave a possible solution:

 *transient wrote:*   

> That, if its the same as most of the other errors Ive seen with the same error code, is just the result of rsync timing out too quickly when trying to sync.
> 
> To see if it is, try adding this line to your /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Here's the thread.

HTH  :Smile: 

----------

## zecora

I changed me Timeout to 600, and i still get this error.  I am also wondering on what name server to use.  I am located in Central time US.

```
Goten root # tail /etc/cron.daily/gentoo.sync.log

io timeout after 600 seconds - exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/receive (code 30) at io.c(109)

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (2622351 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(189)

End: Mon Feb 28 03:24:11 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2005

Started update at Mon Feb 28 14:29:59 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2005

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.namerica.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)

End: Mon Feb 28 14:30:05 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2005

Started update at Mon Feb 28 14:31:59 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2005

Goten root #

```

----------

## ARC2300

Name server??  Why not use your ISP's name server??

If you meant local time, then for Minnesota you'd use central time (CST).

----------

## zecora

 *ARC2300 wrote:*   

> Name server??  Why not use your ISP's name server??
> 
> If you meant local time, then for Minnesota you'd use central time (CST).

 

My provider is Mediacom so does anyone know there name server?

----------

## j-m

 *zecora wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My provider is Mediacom so does anyone know there name server?

 

Why don´t you ask your ISP???

----------

## zecora

 *j-m wrote:*   

>  *zecora wrote:*   
> 
> My provider is Mediacom so does anyone know there name server? 
> 
> Why don´t you ask your ISP???

 

Well the reason being is becuase rsync is a server correct?  Mediacom doesn't allow personal servers.

edit: I have more then one server as well, fileserver, and webserver.

----------

## zecora

bump

----------

## iulica

Hi,

Today I just found that the new rsync I just updated (rsync-2.6.0-r4) uses /etc/rsyncd.conf 

instead of /etc/rsync/rsyncd.conf. 

You have two solutions, either add in /etc/conf.d/rsyncd

RSYNC_OPTS="--config=/etc/rsync/rsyncd.conf"

OR

rm -f /etc/rsyncd.conf; ln -s /etc/rsync/rsyncd.conf /etc/rsyncd.conf

Regards,

Iulian

----------

